# 2013 Madone 5.9 Seatmast cap alternatives for Aero/Tri Bar set up



## cmclean3 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a 2013 madone 5.9 which has a Bontrager Ride Tuned Carbon seatmast cap, 20mm offset.

I'm looking to add some aero bars for a tri event and want to get a more upright position with a forward/zero offset seat position. Does anyone know of any solutions that will work with the madone? Seems most solutions out there are seat posts which won't work...


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

If you can work with 20mm forward offset, just turn the cap around. There is also a 5mm offset cap.


----------

